# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة >  من أسرار القرآن‏ ...(‏ سورة الإسراء‏:37)

## لارين

قال تعالي  :Frown: ‏ولا تمش في الأرض مرحا إنك لن تخرق الأرض ولن تبلغ الجبال طولا‏)(‏ سورة الإسراء‏:37) 


هذه الآية القرآنية الكريمة جاءت في نهاية الثلث الأول من سورة الإسراء‏,‏ وهي سورة مكية‏,‏ وآياتها مائة وإحدي عشرة‏,‏ بعد البسملة‏.‏

وقد سميت بهذا الاسم لورود الإشارة في مطلعها إلي رحلة الإسراء برسول الله- صلي الله عليه وسلم- من المسجد الحرام إلي المسجد الأقصي الذي بارك الله- تعالي- حوله. ويدور المحور الرئيسي لسورة الإسراء حول قضية العقيدة الإسلامية, ومن ركائزها توحيد الله- تعالي- وتنزيهه عن جميع صفات خلقه وعن كل وصف لا يليق بجلاله. كذلك تركزالسورة علي ضرورة الالتزام بمكارم الأخلاق ومنها التواضع لله- تعالي- وعدم التكبر علي الخلق.

من أوجه الإعجاز التشريعي والأخلاقي في الآية الكريمة
يخاطب ربنا- تبارك وتعالي- الإنسان قائلا له ولا تمش في الأرض مرحا إنك لن تخرق الأرض ولن تبلغ الجبال طولا وهذا يدعو الإنسان إلي التواضع والتأدب مع الله- تعالي- ومع جميع الخلق. لذلك حرم الله- تعالي- الكبر والاستعلاء علي الخلق, والتبختر في المشي والخيلاء والخروج عن حدود الاعتدال والاتزان, وظلم الغير. فالآية الكريمة تنهي الإنسان عن المشي في الأرض بشئ من الاختيال والتكبر والفرح الزائد, والمرح المستفز والافتخار غير المبرر, وذلك لأن الإنسان مهما تعاظمت إمكاناته المادية والمعنوية فإنه لن يستطيع أن يخرق الأرض لضخامة أبعادها, ولشدة حرارة جوفها التي تصهر كل أجهزة الحفر بعد ثلاثة عشر كيلومترا من سطحها, وهذه المسافة تمثل حوالي واحدا من ألف من طول قطر الأرض. كذلك فإن الإنسان- الذي لا يكاد يتعدي طوله قرابة المترين- لا يستطيع أن يبلغ ارتفاع الجبال لشموخها, حيث تبلغ أعلي قمة في جبال الأرض قرابة تسعة كيلومترات. ويبقي الإنسان مخلوقا ضعيفا لخالق عظيم, خلقه من تراب, ثم من نطفة من ماء مهين, ثم جعل النطفة علقة, وجعل العلقة مضغة, ثم جعل المضغة عظاما, وكسي العظام لحما, ثم أنشأه خلقا آخر. والله أخرج كل فرد من بني آدم من بطن أمه لا يعلم شيئا, وجعل له السمع والبصر والفؤاد لعله يكون من الشاكرين. والإنسان الذي بدأ الله- تعالي- خلقه من طين, ثم سواه بيديه, ونفخ فيه من روحه, وعلمه من علمه, وأدخله الجنة, وأسجد له الملائكة, ثم استخلفه في الأرض لرسالة محددة ذات شقين: أولهما عبادة الله- تعالي- بما أمر وثانيهما حسن القيام بواجبات الاستخلاف في الأرض, وذلك بعمارتها, وبإقامة شرع الله- تعالي- وعدله في ربوعها. ثم جعل نسله من سلالة من ماء مهين. وهذا الإنسان الذي... حملته أمه كرها ووضعته كرها وحمله وفصاله ثلاثون شهرا...( الاحقاف:15). فإنه بهذا الوصف يتضح أنه مخلوق ضعيف. ويؤكد ربنا- تبارك وتعالي- ضعف الإنسان بقوله- تعالي-... وخلق الإنسان ضعيفا( النساء:28).
ويقول: الله الذي خلقكم من ضعف ثم جعل من بعد ضعف قوة ثم جعل من بعد قوة ضعفا وشيبة يخلق ما يشاء وهو العليم القدير( الروم:54).

ويؤكد ضعف الإنسان حقيقة أنه ليس له بعد هذه الحياة الدنيا إلا الموت, ثم القبر وحسابه, ثم البعث والحشر والحساب والجزاء بالخلود إما في الجنة وإما في النار. ولذلك قال تعالي: الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور( الملك:2).

وعلي الرغم من ذلك كله فإن الإنسان في لحظات ضعفه ينسي حقيقة رسالته في الحياة, وحاجته إلي رعاية الله في كل لحظة من لحظات وجوده علي هذه الأرض. وعندما ينسي الإنسان ذلك فإن قلبه يخلو من تعظيم خالقه, وحينئذ يأخذه الغرور بقوته أو بماله وجاهه وسلطانه, فيتعالي في علاقاته مع غيره بشئ من الكبر والخيلاء والغرور. والإنسان المسلم مطالب بالتواضع والخضوع والانكسار لربه وبعدم الاستعلاء في الأرض. ورسول الله- صلي الله عليه وسلم- يقول: إن الله أوحي إلي أن تواضعوا حتي لا يبغي أحد علي أحد, ولا يفخر أحد علي أحد( أبو داود).
ويقول: لا يدخل الجنة من كان في قلبه مثقال ذرة من كبر فقال رجل: يا رسول الله! إن الرجل يحب أن يكون ثوبه حسنا ونعله حسنا, فقال- صلي الله عليه وسلم- إن الله- تعالي- جميل يحب الجمال, وإن الكبر هو بطر الحق وغمط الناس( مسلم). وبطر الحق هو الاستعلاء علي قبوله, وغمط الناس هو احتقارهم وازدراء أقوالهم وأفعالهم.

الأهرام

----------

